# Can you sign up twice, for Logistics and Prime Now?



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm in Portland, and have been delivering the last few months. Yesterday I got an email which I will condense as follows:"Thanks for your interest in Amazon Flex. We are currently onboarding drivers for Logistics deliveries. If you would like to deliver for Flex, please take this short survey. Hurry, survey only availability until Monday..."

This sounds like maybe they want me to deliver for both, which would be a nice option. However I don't want to risk losing my Prime Now spot. What do you folks think?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think they are onboarding a lot of new drivers right now. Perhaps you signed up twice at the very beginning. (Some people get impatient from not hearing anything back after signing up and so they do it again) Or maybe it was just sent in error. Personally, I wouldn't risk deactivation for having multiple accounts like some people have been.

When they started logistics in my area, they offered Prime Now drivers the ability to switch. That invitation alsp mentioned that you would have eventually have the ability to delivery for both in the future. How far in the future? Who knows. This was back in February.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You can switch to logistics, but I was told you cannot continue to do both. If you are able to do both let me know.


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

I followed the link and ended up downloading the updated app. I've been having a problem with being stuck on an older version of the app, and I believe sending me this email was Amazon support's way of getting me the updated app. Thanks for the replies.


----------

